# Hay Feeder/Manger



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone here built your own? If so, do you have pics, so can steal your ideas?


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

our feeder for the boys. the feeder is inside the hay shed so we can feed without going inside the pen.









The opening for the goats to eat. We put 2 strips of wood on and it makes for 3 openings.








Looking down from top







\

We also have a small one on the gate to the kidding stall.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

if 
i did this right, here is one, the roof lifts up on hindges for filling. I origionally put some left over welded wire on the face of it, but the boys have destroyed that. There is a step in front so they step up to eat.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is another, before a top got put on it, made from scrap lumber. The wasted hay on the ground is from before they had a feeder. And yes, the little barn is actually leaning...


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I've got an old thread here with a pic of a homemade one I cobbled together in an hour or two using a some short hedge branches and a wasted bent up section of cattle panel. I can't figure out to repost the pic using my iPad. 

It is very primitive but very effective. Imagine a 5'x6' frame about 4' off the ground with a cattle panel bent into a U shape to hold a large round bale. The last bale I put on was in August. 14 goats have eaten about 75% of it. They gnaw on the hay mostly out of boredom. They have a large 40 acre area to browse, but I could get by without restocking hay for a long time with that rig even if it were their primary food.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I use large round bales, and put sections of cattle panels around them


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is ours


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the photos! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure it's visible in this pic but I have a row of keyholes with feed boxes and then on the opposite side I have hay feeders with keyholes.

The feed box keyholes you can lock their heads in for mass vaccinations or hoof trimming.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.doversaddlery.com/small-mesh-hay-net-in-colors/p/X1-27293/#ProductTabs

It's not really a manger or hay rack, but I feed my hay in the small mesh haynets for horses. Each one holds about 1/3 of a square bale. I sort of fold the net over the bale section so it loads really easily (way easier than trying to stuff the hay in through the top of the net). Then I hang it over the fence with a double ended snap so it is off the ground. I paid about $10 each for the nets and they work great for us. Still some hay on the ground, but no more than with any other good feeder. But it has to be the small mesh nets, the regular sized mesh (bigger holes) are useless. This shows a higher price but they go on sale pretty regularly. I can't remember if I have the regular size ones or the bigger ones, but they work great. I use them for the horses too, to slow down their eating.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hay Feeder: George always has to do it his way:


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

oops picture didn't work!:bash:


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

I also made these hay bags out of old jeans. fill and just clip to the fence. saves alot of wasted hay. I have to replace the strap occasionally from wear but have been using them for a year and have been very happy with them.







I have made the holes smaller so they can only get their noses in now.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a trash can with a hole cut out on the bottom and screw it to the wall.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

i use this and it works great! doesnt waste much hay either !


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I use large round bales, and put sections of cattle panels around them



curious as to why you dont put the bale on its end? I do and they waste less and its easier to tarp but for fear of it collapsing I've never tried it that way.

I use the panel but I also have had many attempts at building the perfect feeder, the V feeder are great but only if you can do the shelf at the bottom.

Another word of caution, those hay nets the poster posted are great but those with larger holes have killed more than their fair share of goats.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> curious as to why you dont put the bale on its end?


Water soaks in more if they are standing on end, and my Hay Spear won't pick them up that way.

I tie a piece of plywood across the top when it's rainy.
It can't be seen, but it's sitting on a pallet too so it's off the ground


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive never noticed it soaking up but we also keep it on a pallet but its one with very close spacing so maybe thats why, of course a bale only last right at 2 weeks for us and we have been in drought conditions for ages.


----------



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

Blue Run Farm, I would LOVE to use a net. I have my goats in a pasture with a Halflinger mare who struggles with her weight. I have read on this forum that goats can get caught up in nets. What to do, what to do? 
Daryl in Maine


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Mironsfarm said:


> i use this and it works great! doesnt waste much hay either !


THIS!!!! is what I want!

I saw these for the first time many years ago and I've always thought they were awesome!

I do still have a few goats with horns, though, and kind of worry about whether or not that would be a problem.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Here's my round bale feeder for the main doe pen: 









Sucks right now, I had to cut extra big holes in it so my new(er) boer does wouldn't get their horns stuck. Well, that meant the babies just hop right in, and big goats can do it once they bent the wire... which popped the one weld, which results in almost as much waste as without a hay feeder at all. 

I want to make one like this, but with the curved part being a cattle panel bent in a U-shape, and panels front/back to keep it in place: 










Or one like this, with roof (the curved part once again being a cattle panel) :


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

That gray one Dona posted is on my want list, but it will have to wait until we get a bobcat to load the bales with...


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

mygoat said:


> Here's my round bale feeder for the main doe pen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt' get any alfalfa rolls this year but I usually do. I love that feeder!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

All I could see was a Saanen's udder!?! I tried to concentrate on the feeder..but no go..wow. :thumb:


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Mainelyhappy said:


> Blue Run Farm, I would LOVE to use a net. I have my goats in a pasture with a Halflinger mare who struggles with her weight. I have read on this forum that goats can get caught up in nets. What to do, what to do?
> Daryl in Maine


Daryl, I have a Fjord with the same problem as your Halflinger, lol. I would NEVER use a regular haynet for the goats (actually, I have heard of horses getting caught up in them too), but the small mesh has been great for us. I watched like a hawk the first few weeks I used them because I was worried about it too. What I do is hang it so that the long rope part that draws it closed is wrapped around the bar it is hung from (or over to the other side of a 6' dog kennel panel), so they can't get caught on that part. The mesh on these is really small, so I have never had any feet get into it. I think there is some risk with any type of feeder, but so far these have really worked for us. Plus, they slow down their eating so they stay busy longer = less bored goats causing trouble!

I do find that my horses eventually manage to rip holes in the mesh, but I have a percheron and a percheron/shire in with the Fjord, so they are very big and strong and break everything eventually. I don't know that it would happen with normal sized horses. So far, the goats are still using the original ones I bought them close to a year ago.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I have always been afraid of the keyhole feeders. What happens if a goat is eating and another goat comes and slams him/her from the side? We don't use the cattle style "tombstone" round bale feeders for the horses because I have heard horror stories about horses being injured that way. Is it safer for the goats because they are smaller or is this a risk with the keyhole feeders too? They seem like a great idea if they are safe.


----------



## Top Hat Farm (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello,
I real love the key hole feeders but do not have enough room in barn for key hole feeders. So this the hay racks my husband designed and builds. They work very well for use. I also have them in my calf hutches. Very little waste.Have been using these for 4 years.
Have a great day
Beth 

http://www.mytophatfarm.com/tophatfarm/index.htm


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Blue Run Farm said:


> I have always been afraid of the keyhole feeders. What happens if a goat is eating and another goat comes and slams him/her from the side?


Usually the goats legs buckle and the fall with their head in the hole.

I know a lot of people who are afraid to use them but those in my picture have been there for 20 years and I've never had a goat seriously hurt from them.

Here is the thing with the keyholes. 

In order to slow down waste the goats have to be able to raise their heads up to get into them. If they can get their heads in and out easy then they will put their head in, get a bite, and pull it out and waste it:hysterical:

Also in the bottom of my keyhole hay feeders I have a 1' board all the way around the bottom. That way they have to reach down in to get the hay.

If your keyhole goes all the way down to the hay then they will stick their noses thru the narrow part and pull out the hay rather than puttin their hay in.

If you fill a keyhole way up with hay there will be more waste than if you drop flat flakes in there they have to put their heads in and reach down to access.

Also if you have abcesses in your herd and make your keyholes out of rough cut lumber you are going to perpetuate abcesses because of splinters.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

My keyholes are bolted to the wall now but used to be I had one on legs.

One evening I went to the barn and a goat had knocked it over with her head in it. 

So I go up there and here is this toppled 3 keyhole with the lifeless body of a goat under it. I notice a pile of goat berries by her like she had been like that a long time.

I lifted it up and the goat was alive, she dusted herself off and ran to the door of the milking room. 

Saanens. No drama.:hysterical:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

The first two pictures are ones of my smaller hay feeder. The second two are of my alfalfa pellet feeders that sometimes I use for hay as well. I will try and find pictures of my larger hay feeder which is very similar in design to the first feeder.

Justine


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hollowdweller said:


> My keyholes are bolted to the wall now but used to be I had one on legs.
> 
> One evening I went to the barn and a goat had knocked it over with her head in it.
> 
> ...


WOW! That is scary...I'm glad she was ok!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Top Hat Farm said:


> Hello,
> I real love the key hole feeders but do not have enough room in barn for key hole feeders. So this the hay racks my husband designed and builds. They work very well for use. I also have them in my calf hutches. Very little waste.Have been using these for 4 years.
> Have a great day
> Beth
> ...


What a beautiful place you have! and your goats too...Nice hay racks. They are in the welding cave on the website if anyone wants to go look.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

I made these out of 2x4s and 1x4s. They are quick and easy and really cheap! Let me know if I should post plans?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job Glasshousegoats! :goodjob::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Drewusa81 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is a link to the thread I started a few years ago about the hay feeders I build myself. They work great. Please check out the thread at this link : http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...ures-my-hay-feeders-low-waste-easy-build.html


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

emanuelcs34 said:


> I also made these hay bags out of old jeans. fill and just clip to the fence. saves alot of wasted hay. I have to replace the strap occasionally from wear but have been using them for a year and have been very happy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic idea! What do you have criss-crossing the holes?

I'm using a purchased hay bag with a single hole ($14.99 at TSC), but would much rather repurpose some old jeans. I don't feel comfortable with the mesh bags; too afraid someone will get stuck, panic and break something.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Zilli said:


> THIS!!!! is what I want!
> 
> I saw these for the first time many years ago and I've always thought they were awesome!
> 
> I do still have a few goats with horns, though, and kind of worry about whether or not that would be a problem.


 I too saw a great version of this the key holes cut into a plywood panel and fastened to a older manger .this keeps them from backing out with a mouthful of hay as of which mostly falls on the floor then the oats wont touch it.there are a few picures in a book called .the homesteders guide to small livestock by Jerome belanger lots of good info.and its ussally cheep on ebay. a horn friendly verison can be made buy simply making a larger opening at the top of the key which can be V shaped if you are not as talented with the saws all.


----------

